# 2013 Good Wood Winners



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know where they are buying a T.rice Pro HP for $480 ...id wanna know that..everywhere ive seen they are $696..i bought mine on a website that messed up the price for $545..thats the cheapest ive seen


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good Wood = Which companies paid to have their boards reviewed. Not saying the boards are not good, but the honor is quite dubious


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks for posting the list, i was actually gonna go out and buy the issue but i guess now i dont.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Good Wood = Which companies paid to have their boards reviewed. Not saying the boards are not good, but the honor is quite dubious


:thumbsup:^ I haven't even heard of half these boards! It seems like some companies paid them to say there "good" so they can sell more of them next season lol

No never summer's and the only ride is a ride crush >.< ?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh man, all these blunt shaped salomons , yes's and stuff, makes me regret buying my billy goat... it doesnt have a 360 edge wrap... Does anyone think that cuting my board, make a blunt nose and tail is a stupid idea?


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Oh man, all these blunt shaped salomons , yes's and stuff, makes me regret buying my billy goat... it doesnt have a 360 edge wrap... Does anyone think that cuting my board, make a blunt nose and tail is a stupid idea?


Unless its an old rock/early season board then yes incredibly stupid would be an understatement!


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ur board is hand made by mervin with love. I would keep it how it is


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

HAHAHAH, ...... too late 


Just kidding


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> Oh man, all these blunt shaped salomons , yes's and stuff, makes me regret buying my billy goat... it doesnt have a 360 edge wrap... Does anyone think that cuting my board, make a blunt nose and tail is a stupid idea?


Fire up the sawz all and go to town it's only a snowboard.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fire up the sawz all and go to town it's only a snowboard.


Hey.... rosi had a snowboard that you could shape yourself. Why cant it be gnu aswel?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fire up the sawz all and go to town it's only a snowboard.


This, also they have all that extra tip fill so it wont hurt it. I say do it.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just don't get the appeal of the BSOD. For a board you can go big on, the board gets chucked around everywhere.

Happy Hour is fun...but you have to like that profile, which I haven't sold myself on yet.

TRS and Rice are great boards. TRS was a little too lose for me, but some people would find the playfulness of it perfect.

That Impossible ASS pickle. 800 for a board? Damn.

Consensus is sold on that Yes Greats board. Angry loved it, others have raved about it. Sounds like it could be a fun board. 

Some people swear by that man's board, and the specs on the Villain are interesting. The Salomon Drift was a fun board. 

Overall, list is alright, but looks like they ignored NS, Arbor, and Signal, because they easily could have grabbed one from each line.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I just don't get the appeal of the BSOD. For a board you can go big on, the board gets chucked around everywhere.
> 
> Happy Hour is fun...but you have to like that profile, which I haven't sold myself on yet.
> 
> ...


They claim 500 something boards but I have an email from some sources that states they couldn't ride all the boards in the test. Throwing 12 testers at 500 boards over the course of 7 days just isn't fair to anyone. You need to spread it out over time. There's a reason I start riding the next seasons decks before X mas yet the reviews don't come out till after April.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

No Arbor, Signal or NS, hmm..looks like a list of boards to avoid as far as I can tell.:cheeky4:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not that THEY really know that these are good decks but I back the Villain, Rook, Greats, Salomander, Raygun, Sabotage...

So not a terrible list.


----------

